# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  necesito ayuda urgente, certamen magia

## kantos

Buenos dias gente de la magia necesito asesoramiento, os explico.

Soy concejal en un pueblecillo de teruel y he conseguido( bueno casi), una subvencion para artes escenicas poca cosa pero quiza 3000 euritos o asi, entonces...

... mi idea es organizar unfin de semana completo relacionado a la magia, voy a poner mi idea y me gustaria todas las opiniones que se merezcan al respecto ok :Confused: 

en principio es para magos que se quieran dar a conocer entonces
 el presupuesto se gastaria en dos actuaciones serias de escenario, serias me refiero a un buen espectaculo, quiza 600 a 800 euros. el sabado mañana globoflexia, taller infaantil y magia para niños.

por la tarde con todos magos magiade cerca para que el pueblo flipe en colores y por la noche actuacion " seria" y fiesta.

me asaltan un millon de dudas, no se si la gente de la magia haceis certamenes para reuniros pa vuestras cosas sin plan de competir ni nada, solo disfrutar, en fin tengo 7 dias pa organizarlo a ver que opiniones veo, gracias de antemano y al ataque con ello

----------


## Coloclom

Te he dejado un Mensaje privado. Si tienes anulados los pop up, en esta misma ventana, en la parte superior, tienes un icono llamado Notificaciones. Desde ahí accederás a los mensajes privados.

Suerte

----------


## magic rey

Hola tienes un m.p

----------


## carlossicilia

Te he dejado un privado

Puedes visitar...

Inicio &#124; Magos en ZaragozaMagos en Zaragoza

----------


## Maguician

Mmm...cuando es la fiesta esa??aun hay tiempo para participar??O.o

----------

